# Useing kitty litter?



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone uses kitty litter for their dogs? I currently use pee pads and may try to switch?


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Sorry, I don't know a thing, but my daughter is interested in this also...hummm. I'll be watching this post!

good luck, mary anna herk and theena


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I used kitty litter for my first malt who died in 2008. When I got her in 1993, they were just starting to talk about dogs going in litter boxes and didn't sell potty pads a lot of places yet. She did great on it. But it's messy - very very very messy. There is always "gravel" on the floor and a thin layer of dust everywhere.

I started Sweetness on the Second Nature dog litter and she did great on that. When I adopted Tessa, I had to have potty pads for Tess because she couldn't keep her balance on the litter (3 legs). Now both of them use potty pads. 

Drawback to litter - the mess. But it really cut down on the smell. 

Drawback to potty pad - more expensive and sometime smellier. But much much much easier to keep the house clean!

Good luck!


----------



## malahusk (Mar 22, 2009)

Years ago, I had a dog who (sorry this isn't pleasant ) had a snack of kitty poo out of the litter box. :yucky: Well, she ended up getting poisoning from the kitty litter. It was the clay in the litter. She was on IV's for 24 hours, but did fully recooperate. The vet at the time had mentioned that all kitty litter contains some type of clay based materials, some include traces of lead, whether it is in the actual liter, or just in the dust from the litter. 
If you decide to use kitty litter, get the type made out of sawdust (looks like compressed wood stove pellets) and breaks down to sawdust when it gets wet. It is all natural. After that experience that was all I used ever again, that, and I put the litter box in a cabinet with a kitty door on the front, too small for the dog to sneak a treat!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Tucker used dog litter the first couple of years~I loved it, not messy at all, and not smelly. It was compressed paper pellets..It was especially nice on cold or stormy days. My hubby then retired and started taking him outdorrs occasionally. Tucker soon started balking at using the litter and begged to go outside to potty. Well, guess what little white dog got to do what he wanted? sigh.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

I had thought of doing this with my 2 new babies until i found flora rolling around and playing in the (orange coloured) litter tray at my mum and dads house... TWICE! LOL Thankfully it was clean but yuck! We use wee wee pads which shes happy with at night if she needs them, Myas only 9 weeks and hasnt caught on yet, she thinks they are fun to try and pull around the house though!  :huh: 

I dont see why white litter or the paper type stuff SueC mentioned wouldnt work though if you start early enough.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

You can use cat litter, but I think the pads are probably better. No matter what you do, litter will get tracked all over the house...which to me is disgusting. They do have a Fresh Step Crystallized litter that looks pretty cool (the one that is all crystals, not the crystal blend one), but I'm not sure if it's toxic to dogs. I'm not really sure which would be cheaper -- pads or cat litter...You would probably need to change the entire litter box every other day because the urine will just sit in there...and that seems like quite a bit of litter to go through.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

We've never tried kitty litter but having read about the potential toxic in the litter itself, I'd be careful and wash your baby's paws after using it. My fluffs like to lick their feet and I wouldn't want them to accidentally ingest anything toxic. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

We used the cat litter for quite a while. We kept the grate that comes with a cat litter box on top of it so there were no messy feet.


----------



## Noles's Mom (Apr 2, 2008)

QUOTE (bell @ Jul 30 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811719


> I was wondering if anyone uses kitty litter for their dogs? I currently use pee pads and may try to switch?[/B]


Hello, Perhaps I can give you some info. My baby has used a dog litter box from day 1.
It's made especially for dogs, however I found he would eat the litter made for the dog litter box.
I find that a litter called "Yesterday's news" kitty litter works best for my dog. It's made from recycled news paper and is sold in most grocery stores. The litter clumps when wet and can be scooped out and there is no smell. The tracking is minimum since I have a non-skid mat in front of it. He uses the litterbox mainly but prefers to go outside to potty. I find this is fantastic for when I am not at home and rainy or cold days. 
The website for the dog litter box is:
http://www.petacular.com/products/Puppy-Potty-Tray.html

I hope this info help, Dee


----------

